

Why Amazon is paying workers up to $5k to quit - sharkweek
http://www.king5.com/news/business/Amazon-paying-workers-5000-to-quit-254796921.html

======
secfirstmd
Contrasts with this image of Amazon workers

BBC News: "Amazon workers face increased risk of mental illness"

[http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25034598](http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25034598)

~~~
danbruc
Exactly my first thought. Here in Germany Amazon gets negative press for their
employment conditions, too. How does that fit together? Differences between
countries? Just biased press?

~~~
001sky
This would obviate amazon of paying unemployment & health insurance. So, at
one level its a dollars and cents decision. So, if you have x% voluntary
turnover and it cuts in half the number of people that they need to "let go"
involuntarily, the ROI on the strategy is likely breakeven.

And it would seem that from a morale perspective, everyone is better off. The
managers can probably still goove good word about the employees etc because
the conflict is probably easied and both sides save face.

------
ktsmith
Zappos has been doing this forever and is now owned by Amazon:

[http://blogs.hbr.org/2008/05/why-zappos-pays-new-
employees/](http://blogs.hbr.org/2008/05/why-zappos-pays-new-employees/)

~~~
moonka
Looks like they've added a twist by doing it yearly with increasing offers
each year. Pretty interesting idea.

~~~
ktsmith
Yup, it's a bit of a different model and for different reasons but very
similar concept.

------
cheeze
Makes sense to me. Could even potentially save money in the long run, since
employees would be leaving at an anticipated time, instead of a random 2 weeks
notice.

~~~
cheriot
I think you're right that the timing will be important. For example, by
providing employees an incentive to stay through the holiday season and leave
before the seasonal lows that follow it.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Over time it should get rid of those that value money more than the specific
job; that should avoid mass actions that would force the company to increase
wages. The people who remain are those who're (or who've learnt to be) content
with what they got.

------
pskittle
happy employees --->more productive employees---> happy customers---->$$$

